# Acebeam H10 1x18650 headlamp with MT-G2



## Mr. Tone (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey guys, I did a search and did not find any threads about this new MT-G2 headlamp from Acebeam. http://www.acebeam.com/acebeam-headlight-h1#.VRrS7vnF9JI

Has anybody here heard about this yet or seen any details from a reviewer or anything? The thought of a 1x18650 MT-G2 headlamp is quite appealing to me and I am surprised that Zebralight didn't try to fill this niche by now.


----------



## SubLGT (Mar 31, 2015)

2000 lumen max! How long before it starts your head or hair on fire?  5 seconds?


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't think it is available yet. To add to the confusion, it has been listed at 2500 lumens max, and 2000 lumens max. It has been listed as having MT-G2, and XHP-50. It has been listed as running on two li-ion (size not specified) and it has been listed as running on 1x18650. 

I think we will have to wait and see.


----------



## ahtoxa11 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't trust a product from a company that clearly can't be bothered to write a grammatically-correct product page. There's nothing wrong with a foreign company concept, but a company that can't get the language aspect correctly simply will NOT provide a quality product that one would expect. 

At least that's been my direct experience.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Apr 1, 2015)

ahtoxa11 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I wouldn't trust a product from a company that clearly can't be bothered to write a grammatically-correct product page. There's nothing wrong with a foreign company concept, but a company that can't get the language aspect correctly simply will NOT provide a quality product that one would expect.
> 
> At least that's been my direct experience.



Acebeam products that have been personally handled by CPF members have received good reviews on quality. Vinhnguyen54 has modified quite a few Acebeam K40M and K50 and has stated that the quality is good from the factory. I had an Acebeam K40M (K40Mvn) modified by Vinh and the fit/finish of the light was good as well as the tolerances. Also, I have a K50 (K50vn) which was also modified by Vinh and it was made by Acebeam's former owner Supbeam. My K50vn has very good quality of fit and finish as well as the in-light charging design and those are things which were not modified by Vinh.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 6, 2015)

2500lm, 2000, even 1500lm...I can't wait to see this thing in action!


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 6, 2015)

markr6 said:


> 2500lm, 2000, even 1500lm...I can't wait to see this thing in action!



+1. I do agree that Acebeam usually makes pretty good lights (despite their marketing exaggerations), and I am looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2015)

I am a fan of supbeam now acebeam.........just like their way of thought/design. With so many lights out(goes without saying but a very competitive market ) but somehow they always have my interest,be it design to quality to cost ratio.............they really do seem on form of late.

mtg2 head lamp,for a head lamp i want flood,what better than an mtg2---------the perfect winter head warming companion


----------



## Mr. Tone (Apr 7, 2015)

ven said:


> mtg2 head lamp,for a head lamp i want flood,what better than an mtg2---------the perfect winter head warming companion



yep


----------



## andrew2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow! Acebeam started to product headlamp!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm, competitor of the ZL H602w? Output difference should be noticeable. Like to see a side-by-side


----------



## markr6 (May 27, 2015)

H10 should be available mid-June.

I can't imagine anything EVER replacing my H600w II L2, but I'm really excited to see specs on this thing.


----------



## Mr. Tone (May 29, 2015)

It will be nice to see how it performs. From Acebeam's other offerings I would assume the construction should be pretty solid.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 12, 2015)

Subscribed. Would be interesting. Although I'm worried about the mt-g2 would be all flood even with a reflector which would get eaten up outdoors not really looking like 2000 lumens while eating up a lot of energy. I must be hungry...


----------



## markr6 (Jun 12, 2015)

f22shift said:


> Subscribed. Would be interesting. Although I'm worried about the mt-g2 would be all flood even with a reflector which would get eaten up outdoors not really looking like 2000 lumens while eating up a lot of energy. I must be hungry...



I put diffuser film on my H600w and I think it's just right. The reflector on this light can't be very big, so it will probably be floody, but not TOO floody IMO. Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## f22shift (Jun 12, 2015)

i wonder what the ui will be like. the top sort of looks like it unscrews or rotates for a reason. selector ring? or maybe just a button on top. i just want to see something new or unique.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 12, 2015)

f22shift said:


> i wonder what the ui will be like. the top sort of looks like it unscrews or rotates for a reason. selector ring? or maybe just a button on top. i just want to see something new or unique.



Oh I didn't really notice that at first. I'm guessing it's just part of the design to match the tail cap. Button embedded in there like the Zebralights. But who knows. A selector ring? Yes please!!

Getting close to mid-June. Any day now I hope. At least more details before the release!!


----------



## twistedraven (Jun 12, 2015)

A big MT-G2 in a small reflector like that.. the hotspot must be like 20-30degrees at least.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 17, 2015)

twistedraven said:


> A big MT-G2 in a small reflector like that.. the hotspot must be like 20-30degrees at least.



That would be a good thing in my mind.


----------



## acebeam (Jul 1, 2015)

*Headlight H10 CREE MTG2 Neutral White 1*18650*


----------



## f22shift (Jul 1, 2015)

so it does rotate for the 4 mode selection. two stage button. hold gentle for on/off. hard press any time for max 2000, release for off. 
lowest mode is 30 lumens, hmm i would have squeezed in one more single lumen mode.
curious if there is a kick down from any level if it gets too hot.
i would be worried to hand this over to a non flashaholic and the 1000 mode is too accessible. 

is there a defined click for each mode? for pre selecting mode before turning on.

different colors? that's nice for a change but i have to say i don't like the headband color. it's weird green with the black rubber with another color for the actual headlamp. seems to clash and feels a bit frankenstein put together with separate parts. 

i'll wait for a review and of course price has to be good.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2015)

30lm 60hours
200lm 4.5 hours
500lm 1.8hours
1000lm 0.9 hours

30lm low is CRAZY! Either add a 5th low mode (1 lumen), or replace the 30lm with 1lm and spread the remaining modes out a bit.

I compare everything with my H600w II since nothing beats it IMO:

H1: 1020lm (PID, approx 2 hr)
H2: 620lm (PID, approx 2.5 hrs) / 330 lm (3.9 hrs) / 150 Lm (11 hrs)
M1 65lm (30 hrs) 
M2 30lm (66 hrs)

So it smokes the H10. I also fear the 2000lm would get used too much (how can you resist?!) and leave me with a dead battery way before I expected.

But like I said, if the price is right I may get one just to play around with. 2000lm!!


----------



## saypat (Jul 4, 2015)

I thought the MT-G2 emitter was a (2) cell light?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 4, 2015)

saypat said:


> I thought the MT-G2 emitter was a (2) cell light?



The MT-G2 needs a minimum of six volts to run, so a single lithium-ion cell can't provide the necessary voltage. However, you can use a boost driver that steps up the voltage. This is less efficient than a buck driver, but it does work. The Fenix PD40 is an MT-G2-based light that runs on one 26650 (or 1x18650, with a sleeve)...it has been out for months. There just haven't been a lot of other lights that have a driver capable of running the MT-G2 off a single cell - no reason it is technically infeasible.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 4, 2015)

saypat said:


> I thought the MT-G2 emitter was a (2) cell light?



The 6v forward voltage required by the MT-G2 emitter can be obtained using a boost circuit in a single-cell design. The Fenix PD40 is another example of a single-cell MT-G2 light.

EDIT: Doc beat me to the punch on both points!


----------



## magellan (Jul 4, 2015)

Interesting. 

Excuse the possibly naif question, but given the conversion losses, what would be the reason for designing a one cell, 6V light? Some advantage to the MT-G2 emitter?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 4, 2015)

magellan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Excuse the possibly naif question, but given the conversion losses, what would be the reason for designing a one cell, 6V light? Some advantage to the MT-G2 emitter?




Quite simple - one fewer cell is needed, so the light can be much more compact. It also avoids any possibility of mismatched cells, so is inherently safer than ANY two cell series setup.

One 18650 is also capable of storing more energy than two 18350s, for example. So making it work on a single cell might actually improve the battery capacity of the system as a whole.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 4, 2015)

magellan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Excuse the possibly naif question, but given the conversion losses, what would be the reason for designing a one cell, 6V light? Some advantage to the MT-G2 emitter?



_Maker/Seller: _Because there is sufficient demand to make it profitable.

_Buyers: _Because they want an MT-G2 emitter in a smaller flashlight. Unlike the XM-L2, the MT-G2 has a nice neutral tint with few/no spurious greens and purples.


----------



## saypat (Jul 4, 2015)

is this headlamp available anywhere? I want my 1st MT-G2 emitter light!


----------



## magellan (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks, Doc and Keepingitlight, that explains it.


----------



## FlashKat (Jul 4, 2015)

I am definitely buying this Acebeam H10 hopefully next week.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 6, 2015)

Black $109, other colors $119

Not sure about the accuracy of this info. We shall see


----------



## saypat (Jul 7, 2015)

Joyce PMd me saying available this week at HKE.


----------



## saypat (Jul 15, 2015)

available at HKE today....


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 16, 2015)

first impressions: RIDICULOUSLY BRIGHT! this thing has redefined what's possible with a single 18650, but not just any 18650 for that matter. it draws 5+ amps so an Acebeam branded 2500mah "IMR" 18650 is bundled. but any decent 10A+ capable cell should work just fine e.g. Panasonic NCR18650BE, LG MH1/MJ1, Samsung 29E, etc. not recommended to use "laptop" cells with 1C discharge rates. the popular NCR18650B 3400 would sag too much here.

user-interface: two-stage button plus 4-position magnetic control ring. half-press for about 2 seconds turn it on. twist the ring to select 4 different levels. full-press to get the 2000 lumens (this is momentary only! please it's 2015 so don't expect something this small to put out 2000 lumens continuously without overheating)

level 1 is dim enough for close up work i.e. about 1ft from your face

level 2 is OK for general work e.g. fixing stuff around the house, fixing cars/bikes/etc

2000 lumen mode simply blows the zebralight out of the water! but while it's got brute strength it simply lacks the zebra's refinement and sophistication. it doesn't have the zebra's PID thermal regulation. it doesn't have any kind of battery gauge. it only has a low-voltage warning (so unprotected cells OK). 

but that's not to say the H10 isn't impressive because it certainly is!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Overclocker! I will keep an eye out for specials and possibly pick one up. Like I said before, not to use as a headlamp, but maybe just for general use and to WOW my friends with that 2000lm!

When you twist for modes, does it click? Is the twist action loose? firm?


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 16, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Thanks Overclocker! I will keep an eye out for specials and possibly pick one up. Like I said before, not to use as a headlamp, but maybe just for general use and to WOW my friends with that 2000lm!
> 
> When you twist for modes, does it click? Is the twist action loose? firm?




it's the usual supbeam/acebeam mag-ring with ball detents. certainly not as smooth as the heavily greased sunway v11r but definitely gets the job done

this opens up a lot of possibilities for future models. while the floodiness of the mtg2 suits a headlamp very well i would also be interested in an sc600-sized 2000-lumen flashlight


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> this opens up a lot of possibilities for future models. while the floodiness of the mtg2 suits a headlamp very well i would also be interested in an sc600-sized 2000-lumen flashlight



Yes! Yes it does! It got me thinking and I asked ZL if they had plans to make an MT-G2 light back in June. They said no such plans. But hopefully they cave someday and do it!


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 16, 2015)

well they did say their mk3 driver is capable of wider input and output voltages. so the "wider output voltage" hints of mtg2


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> well they did say their mk3 driver is capable of wider input and output voltages. so the "wider output voltage" hints of mtg2



Wasn't that most likely to allow 2xCR123? I know a lot of competitors offer that.


----------



## saypat (Jul 16, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> it's the usual supbeam/acebeam mag-ring with ball detents. certainly not as smooth as the heavily greased sunway v11r but definitely gets the job done
> 
> this opens up a lot of possibilities for future models. while the floodiness of the mtg2 suits a headlamp very well i would also be interested in an sc600-sized 2000-lumen flashlight




thanks for the picture! Appreciate anything else u might want to share on this light. Is it one click on , and then rotate the top head? Typical MT-G2 tint, ~ 5000k?

thank you!

patrick


----------



## LessDark (Jul 17, 2015)

I have to admit, seeing a MT-G2 in such a small package is very sexy!

So the 1000lm mode can be run until the battery is dead? Or is there some kind of stepdown / heat issue?

Do you think there is room for one of the new 3500mah 10A protected batteries at 69mm long?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 17, 2015)

LessDark said:


> So the 1000lm mode can be run until the battery is dead? Or is there some kind of stepdown / heat issue?



Don't know what this means, but I saw this spec on the Acebeam web page for the H10: "Intelligent temperature controlled light output for user safety." That sounds like a thermal-management system that steps down (and back up) according to temperature, but it could be anything.

Another spec that caught my attention was this: "Waterproof to IPX6 standard." For me, that would limit the H10's usefulness for hiking. I am kind of a lightweight, given mostly to day-hikes, but sometimes I like to start late, and come back in the dark. I would not like to be caught in a rainstorm after dark with a lamp that is only splash-resistant.


----------



## saypat (Jul 20, 2015)

well this offering didn't seem to go over so well, or there would be more posts. Or maybe people haven't received them yet? Or haven't ordered? Zzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Sherbona (Jul 20, 2015)

^^^ I'm interested in this headlamp but there haven't been any detailed reviews yet, at last that I've noticed. And normally I'm not a moonlight or really low lumens mode guy... except for headlamps. The low mode of 30 lm might be a little high for me (e.g., reading in bed).


----------



## FlashKat (Jul 20, 2015)

I was going to buy it, but the price is too high. Dealers are not offering discounts, so it is a NO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## texas cop (Jul 21, 2015)

FlashKat said:


> I was going to buy it, but the price is too high. Dealers are not offering discounts, so it is a NO GO!!!!!!!



Don't expect any discounts with Acebeam. They keep tight control over their prices and expect vendors to do the same.


----------



## daflip702 (Jul 22, 2015)

I was really excited for this lamp. Too Bad. I don't like the low mode. Even If they had a 5-10 lumen "Lowest" mode, I would've bought it. Also, I suspect that the mode selector ring would be annoying. Is the selector ring smooth enough to change modes without the light rotating in the holder rings? Otherwise, 1-handed mode changes would be very cumbersome. I don't like that either. Lastly, I think The MTG2 emitter is being replaced by the new XHPs anyways.

Neat Idea. Not so Neat execution.


I guess I'll just wait again. Or maybe HotRod (aka Vinh) can mod this baby with one of his drivers.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 31, 2015)

Check out these beamshots! Pure ridiculousness 

http://www.wii.tw/~fogerdis/viewthread.php?tid=47725

I didn't bother translating it; I was just interested in the GIFs.


----------



## saypat (Jul 31, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Check out these beamshots! Pure ridiculousness
> 
> http://www.wii.tw/~fogerdis/viewthread.php?tid=47725
> 
> I didn't bother translating it; I was just interested in the GIFs.




those beamshots make me interested again...


----------



## markr6 (Jul 31, 2015)

saypat said:


> those beamshots make me interested again...



Interest (here and everyone on the web) seems very weak on this one. Hopefully we'll see a firesale in a few months! I'd be a buyer around $70 just to satisfy my curiosity...but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## scs (Jul 31, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Check out these beamshots! Pure ridiculousness
> 
> http://www.wii.tw/~fogerdis/viewthread.php?tid=47725
> 
> I didn't bother translating it; I was just interested in the GIFs.



Boy that is impressive, assuming overexposure wasn't the reason.
Let's hope other makers jump in soon and push down the price.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 31, 2015)

scs said:


> Boy that is impressive, assuming overexposure wasn't the reason.
> Let's hope other makers jump in soon and push down the price.



The 30lm shots seem to be decent "control" shots, showing some light in the sky probably lit by a big city. So I don't think they are grossly overexposed. Using that same setting, it makes sense the 2000lm washes everything out.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 31, 2015)

Section about temp, translated:

About temperature ............ 

Small mining high-lumen tube design, temperature and heat will be a big test, the ambient temperature 31.8 ° C, the H10 open to 1000 lumens, the circuit set the voltage and temperature detection, and automatic brightness control for AM, so a small odd jobs to five minutes to re-open the 1000 lumens, in order to achieve 1000 lumens, more real actual temperature, ten minutes later, the whole Flashlight notified hot, 
And the measured temperature of 60.1 ° C. The first half ended, after a short break, and then the temperature of 2,000 lumens share ...... 

Immediately followed by a temperature of 2,000 lumens, 35 seconds reached 56.1 degrees C, with a climb is really amazing, I believe H10 ability more than that, you can continue to hold out 2000 lumens, 

But the human hand because of the rapid climb of heat, and let go of a natural flight response.


----------



## conrincon (Sep 5, 2015)

What is the hot spot angle? How wide is it?
Manuel


----------



## lumentia (Sep 14, 2015)

conrincon said:


> What is the hot spot angle? How wide is it?
> Manuel



I got one of these about a month ago, and have a had time to use it alot.

Well, the verdict is that it's a keeper. It is a very, very good work light and a decent camping light. But definitely has some flaws. Let's go over those first, as that is part of what relegated it to "work light" status.

1. Low is too bright. Needs 2 more modes below existing low. Something like 5 to 7 lumens and .3 lumens. I feel 2 additional modes wouldn't be obnoxious (with the mode ring) the way it would be with a clicky. This was acebeam's chance to make the perfect headlight and they blew it.

2. Delay to turn on. This is really annoying. The delay from initial press of power button to light turning on is at least 2 seconds, maybe 3. Yes, it keeps the light from turning on inadvertently, it is just too long for regular use. 0.5 second delay like Fenix uses would have been much better. But even better than that would have been if they would have incorporated the on/off function in the mode ring ala surefire. 

3. Gets hot FAST on burst. Of course I knew it would, and I'm OK with that. Until they figure out how to make LEDS run cooler, we're stuck with this issue on small, powerful lights.

Now for the pros: These are good enough to outweigh the negatives enough for me to want to keep it.

1. THAT TINT! It's an MTG2. Enough said.
2. The mode ring. I like it alot better than the double clicks of the Zebralight. (There just needs to be more modes).
3. The output. I think it's closer to 1850 lumens, but whatever. It still kicks as on any other headlight. Hold down for burst works decent in this application, as your hand can Guage the heat. I tend to use burst alot, believe it or not. (For work) Keep it on medium most of the time with an extra brightness shot when you need it.
4. The supplied battery is a good one. It will run a high drain light like this at *almost* the same level as a vtc5.
5. Good headband. The silicone holder has good tension on the light so turning the mode ring doesn't twist the light in its holder :thumbsup: and it's comfortable. 
6. Perfect blend of hotspot and spill for a headlight. For once I am not complaining about a hotspot that is too small. It's perfect.
7. No beam artifacts. 
8. Small size, considering the additional length needed for the mode ring.
9. Good clip. Better than Zebralights clip which likes to pop off the light. This is how I keep it most of the time, clipped in my back or side pocket and keep the headband nearby for hands free use.
10. I've been impressed with the runtime considering the lower mah cell and extreme lumen output. I've used it alot- every day in fact- and have only charged it 2 or 3 times.
11. The mode ring movement/ tension seems just right to me. Not as smooth as some I've felt but still real good. 
12. The clicky switch (feel and action). In practice it works well, for both on/ off and the burst mode. Just too long of a delay.
13. OK this a con if it were to be used as an edc or camping light but it is what makes it a good work light- the mode spacing. I never use anything less than 30 lumens at work, and having to deal with those lower modes would be more of a pain (albeit less of a pain with the mode ring). But the spacing works well for a general task light, where you have a mix of large dark areas or brightly lit rooms with dark shadows where you need to see numbers/ details more clearly.
14. This is important, I think. It runs alot longer than I expected on 'turbo' (not burst, but the 800 lumen mode) without overheating, and gets the job done fine most of the time.
15. Build quality is great.

that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## LessDark (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you for your feedback! 
It surely looks like a nice light even though it's not perfect, and the thought of having a MT-G2 on your head really appeals to me. 

But some of the cons you mentioned was the reason I went for a high cri zebralight instead.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 19, 2015)

MT-G2 headlamp seems good. But 2000lm powered by a single 18650? It's not enough even for 1000lm more than a very short time so 2000lm is more a selling argument than useful output in practice. I mean: it's very hard even for two 18650s, so ONE? Will it even be able to put out that output at all?


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 20, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> MT-G2 headlamp seems good. But 2000lm powered by a single 18650? It's not enough even for 1000lm more than a very short time so 2000lm is more a selling argument than useful output in practice. I mean: it's very hard even for two 18650s, so ONE? Will it even be able to put out that output at all?




haven't seen the zebralight sc5 yet? 530 lumens from a single NiMH. about 6A draw. boost circuit

fenix PD40. mtg2. single 26650. boost

H10 draws 6.6A. boost circuit as well since MT-G2 is a 6v LED. for comparison a typical 1k-lumen XML2 flashlight draws 2.8A to 3.0A

it's sept 2015


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 20, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> haven't seen the zebralight sc5 yet? 530 lumens from a single NiMH. about 6A draw. boost circuit
> 
> fenix PD40. mtg2. single 26650. boost
> 
> ...



Ok, I don't object to that 2000lm is possible to achieve with a single 18650, but it's a "burst mode". The 1000lm level is claimed for 0,9hr, and that's according to ANSI/NEMA FL1 standard which counts until the brightness is 10% of initial. 
If the brightness at 1000lm is stable(or close to) for the stated runtime then it's very good performance. Indeed an interesting headlamp. I really like MT-G2!


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 20, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> Ok, I don't object to that 2000lm is possible to achieve with a single 18650, but it's a "burst mode". The 1000lm level is claimed for 0,9hr, and that's according to ANSI/NEMA FL1 standard which counts until the brightness is 10% of initial.
> If the brightness at 1000lm is stable(or close to) for the stated runtime then it's very good performance. Indeed an interesting headlamp. I really like MT-G2!




well it's 2000 lumens as long as you could hold in the button with your fingers. 

but you're right about most single-18650 XML2 lights being not well regulated. that's because of their less sophisticated buck-only drivers. but there are exceptions: lights with buck/boost drivers like zebralight, thrunite lynx, some armyteks w/ FULL regulation, etc. 

so it's really no surprise that the H10 could maintain a flat-regulated 1000-lumens (given sufficient cooling)


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 20, 2015)

d/p................


----------



## chadvone (Oct 5, 2015)

I was all about this until I read the threads need cleaned for a half of a year


----------



## wormyian (Oct 8, 2015)

gave the h10 a good blast night with my mkiiid zebralight as backup .I found that I only really need to have the H10 on the setting below 1000LM thats 500lm and I could work with this light well has a lovely tint to it can see colours really well and find what I am looking for on the beach .My only gripe was battery did not last too long but i think that was my fault as i could not resist pressing the turbo 2000lm button a lot lol.I like the light and will carry on using it along side my zebralight as i switch over once one goes flat.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 8, 2015)

wormyian said:


> gave the h10 a good blast night with my mkiiid zebralight as backup .I found that I only really need to have the H10 on the setting below 1000LM thats 500lm and I could work with this light well has a lovely tint to it can see colours really well and find what I am looking for on the beach .My only gripe was battery did not last too long but i think that was my fault as i could not resist pressing the turbo 2000lm button a lot lol.I like the light and will carry on using it along side my zebralight as i switch over once one goes flat.



the included "IMR" cell isn't very high capacity. the H10 draws 6.6A so it's recommended to use 10A rated cells like NCR18650BE and NCR18650GA, both higher capacity than the included one


----------



## wormyian (Oct 8, 2015)

[h=1]2x GENUINE SANYO® NCR18650GA yes thanks I have 2 of these unprotected will try these in the morning see how it goes was using effest 3400mah protected [/h]


----------



## wormyian (Oct 11, 2015)

just back from the beach second time out with the H10 and i find on the 500lm setting this is bright enough for what i do and i get over 2 hours use from 1 cell which is great as i did not need to change headlights or battery this morning works a treat


----------



## lampeDépêche (Oct 11, 2015)

wormyian said:


> just back from the beach second time out with the H10 and i find on the 500lm setting this is bright enough for what i do and i get over 2 hours use from 1 cell which is great as i did not need to change headlights or battery this morning works a treat



Is this better performance than you have been getting with your ZL? The ZL site specs the H600w Mk II as 620 lumens for 2.5 hrs (though dimming if it gets hot). Have you generally found you do not get those kinds of run-times on the ZL? 

I'm wondering whether the MT-G2 is more efficient, or Acebeam's circuitry, or what?

(Or maybe you are not saying, "this is better than my experience with ZL," but simply saying, "this is good!")


----------



## lund1660 (Oct 14, 2015)

We're is a good place to buy the headlamp cheapest I could find is $109.00 on eBay.


----------



## wormyian (Oct 16, 2015)

yes i find i get better performance with acembeam but i think the large hot spot works perfect for what i need with just the right amount of spill around the hotspot i find i can use it on the setting below full and its bright enough but as soon as it runs out i just swap over to my zebraligh h602 which out of 3 different ones i tried ie h600mkiiw and h600mkiiid the 602 works best for what i need


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 14, 2016)

Does anyone know of the bezel is press fit or unscrews on these?
I'd be interested in dedoming one as I like the yellowy tint of domeless MTG2s


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 19, 2016)

psychbeat said:


> Does anyone know of the bezel is press fit or unscrews on these?
> I'd be interested in dedoming one as I like the yellowy tint of domeless MTG2s



Looking at the pics in this thread makes me think it is pressed. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...D-Max-2000lm-Headlamp-Global-Testing-Campaign It would be worth asking vinhnyguyen54 since he might have experimented with these headlamps.


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 19, 2016)

Mr. Tone said:


> Looking at the pics in this thread makes me think it is pressed. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...D-Max-2000lm-Headlamp-Global-Testing-Campaign It would be worth asking vinhnyguyen54 since he might have experimented with these headlamps.



Oh yeah I forgot that he might've messed with them at some point. I'll bug him thanks.


----------



## subwoofer (May 11, 2016)

Just a quick  as I've posted a review here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Review-ACEBEAM-H10-Headlamp-(18650-2x-CR123)


----------

